# What is the best movie burner EVER?



## Baby Boy (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't stand burning movies on DVD with Win. DVD Maker (it comes with Vista) because it takes 3 to 4 hours to burn a simple DVD; Nero takes about 2-3 hours. Is there anything faster? I heard that Roxio is good too. Is there anything really good that doesn't take the whole night to burn a movie that you're only gonna watch maybe once in a lifetime?
(Plus, can't you burn just on a simple CD? Is it really compulsory to use a DVD?)


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I use dvd shrink. Works fairly well. You'll need to convert and compress the files to burn them of a CD. Google handbrake for the program and guides :smile:


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

To my knowledge, a cd with video is either a VCD (video cd), or SVCD (super video cd). Videos can be compressed to fit on a cd, but you usually lose quality. A VCD is usually about VHS quality, while a SVCD can be close to DVD quality, but you can't get a lot of info on a SVCD.


----------



## monkeymonkey (May 10, 2008)

The 'manual' method...

http://forum.videohelp.com/topic120021.html

The "automatic" method...

Nero / DVD Shrink / DVD Santa (etc)

Basically if the film needs any converting (eg. from avi/divx/xvid), or compressing (i.e. to fit a 8.5Gb film to a 4.7Gb DVD), then this takes a long time depending on the speed of your computer. If the video file is already small enough for a 4.7Gb disc, the whole process can actually take less than 30 mins.

You can burn to CD but that nearly always requires alot of recompressing etc and a reduction in quality.

Enjoy


----------



## jerrag (May 16, 2008)

I had the same problem and as a sort of "collector" of online video's I burn over a hundred dvd's a month. The program that I found recently that does the very best and quickest burns of good quality video is convertDtoDvd.

It burns in about half the time as Nero, about the same quality as far as I can tell, and it does stuff that Nero doesn't such as MKDV files and Real Media files without using an outside converter.

Now if I can just find a version of this software that I can run on Linux, my move from MS would be complete....


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I use and recommend WinAVI Video Converter. If you have a Dual Core CPU, it will do the job fairly quick compared to Nero. I have found that Nero often does a bad job at encoding DVD video. I have experienced desynchronized audio and skipping with Nero 6.


----------



## leafsrule1316 (Jan 6, 2009)

use total video2dvd author , it is perfect. you can make a dvd menu and even make a scene selection!


----------

